# New dog nipping strangers and us around food



## kateb294 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi all,

We adopted Belle about three weeks ago and her barking and nipping behaviour has got steadily worse.

It started off with her just barking when my partner would re-enter the room, but now she is nipping him and also my mum and guests, as well as people in their own home if there is food around.

We are having a behaviourist come tomorrow so I'm hoping she can shed some light on what to do but I'm just wondering if anyone else has had a food aggressive pup who also exhibits fear of strangers? Are we fighting a losing battle here? It seems like clicker training with food as a reward will only increase the problem as she gets so aggy around food. What to treat first? The stranger aggression or the food aggression?!

She was fine the first few days, I took her for a walk and she let people stroke her and was pleased to see strangers, nothing untoward happened and she would let people approach me, but now she barks and barks and will nip at people's legs. Today she even jumped up at our neighbour in her garden and nipped her hand because there was food around.

I don't want to have to send her back to rescue, but we are a sociable family who have a few visitors and want to take our dogs on lots of walks to new places. I'm worried she will always bite now that she has started.

Any help or advice appreciated!

Kate x


----------



## Sydneyrocky (Jul 16, 2017)

I think the behaviorist it's good too see what they say, now that your new dog is more comfortable in the home she will need some boundaries.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

The behaviorist will be able to tell you if your dog is actually resource guarding or aggressive, or just simply a dog with very poor manners and impulse control. If she is RG or fear aggressive, you may be looking at a lifetime of management. She may always have to be crated/tethered when food is about, and she may never be that go anywhere/do anything type of dog. If its just poor manners/impulse control, it will still take some management while she's learning.

Whatever the behaviorist says, take a good look at your lifestyle and be honest about what you can and can't handle. There is no shame in returning a dog that does not mesh with your lifestyle, and unsocial dogs are not fun for social people who want to bring their dog with them.


----------

